# 2 or 4 Dimms?



## Hugh_Mann (Jul 10, 2007)

I am looking to get 4gb of ram for my new rig but unsure if im better of going for two 2gb or four 1gb modules.

I remember reading that having four dimms affects the timings and your overclock potential but i am not 100% that is why i am asking.

Also any suggestion as to what i should buy i have been looking at some nice Muskin and G.Skill  ram.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 10, 2007)

well first of all, are you going with a 64 bit operating system?
if not don't bother with 4 GB it won't be able to see it


----------



## largon (Jul 10, 2007)

4x1GB should be cheaper but will also lower your memory OC. Not that it matter for A64 since it's not anywhere near being bandwidth bottlenecked. 2x2GB is too expensive IMO, go with 4x1GB value sticks and use a divider. 

And as stated already, you'll need a 64bit OS to gain from 3GB+.


----------



## Hugh_Mann (Jul 10, 2007)

nflesher87 said:
			
		

> well first of all, are you going with a 64 bit operating system?
> if not don't bother with 4 GB it won't be able to see it



Yes i was going to go 64bit Vista but im not sure if any of the software i use have a 64bit version yet so i might just go with 32bit for now with some high end 2gb modules i can always get 64bit vista and another 2gb at a later date.


----------



## largon (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm on Vista 64bit atm and preparing to install Vista 32bit as I type. 
If you get my drift...


----------



## Kursah (Jul 11, 2007)

Some have had good luck with Vista x64, I personally use x32. I guess if they forced us to use Vista x64 by only releasing it, then they could spend more time making it better. I just don't have the patience for messing with it. I'd say get 2x1GB high performance stuff, OC your system (if you have good cooling and decent airflow in your case) and enjoy! But if you must go with x64 you would probably get more OC out of a 2x2gb kit, but you will PAY for it, like stated before a 4x1gb (or 2 kit's of 2x1gb's) would be the cheaper route. It depends on what you want out of your system, if you want to OC far then it's better to only use 2 DIMMS, using 4 DIMMS is not harmful, just requires the power to be spread across 4 DIMMS and can cause more stress while OC-ing. Just kind of depends on your overall goals with your PC for which route you should take, and what route you want to take.

Keep researching and you'll find the decision you do make from it will be the one you're content with! Hope that helps!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2007)

Also to add what Kursah stated, 2x2GB kit may give you better performance due to being able to go into dual channel mode. Hope this helps!


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 11, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Also to add what Kursah stated, 2x2GB kit may give you better performance due to being able to go into dual channel mode. Hope this helps!



Im pretty sure 4 dimms will work in Dual Channel.

Harder to keep a stable OC though, as ive experienced.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2007)

You can do that with newer 4 dimm boards? ... Now there is something new I learned ... oh well I take back that statement, do not listen to me.  Can I get a "your an idiot" sig made?


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 11, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> You can do that with newer 4 dimm boards? ... Now there is something new I learned ... oh well I take back that statement, do not listen to me.  Can I get a "your an idiot" sig made?



No you can goto hell!

j/k 
I hope im in dual channel lol.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah. 4 Dimms uses 2xDual Channel Modes where-as appropriately placed 2x1 Dimms is 1xDual Channel Mode or something along those lines from my understanding. Either way if he goes 2 or 4 sticks, dual channel is guarenteed with modern technology (hell my old AS8-v 775 board could do dual channel with 4 DIMMS if I recall, it was 865 based). The main questions at hand Hugh needs to answer are:

What kind of a budget do I have set for this choice?
What do I expect out of what I purchase?
What will I be using this ammount of memory for?
Will I be using x64 or x32?
Do I plan to OC some or do I want to OC higher?

Answering those and researching will net him a good decision. That and the helpful folks at TPU of course!


----------



## Hugh_Mann (Jul 11, 2007)

I would like thank you all for your kind help, I have decided to stick with a x32 system there is not enough x64 support for what i intend to use the pc for.

At the moment i am still looking at which board to get but i have decided on the ram a nice set of  2gb Mushkin, if i go x64 at a later date i can always add some more.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 12, 2007)

Hugh_Mann said:


> I would like thank you all for your kind help, I have decided to stick with a x32 system there is not enough x64 support for what i intend to use the pc for.
> 
> At the moment i am still looking at which board to get but i have decided on the ram a nice set of  2gb Mushkin, if i go x64 at a later date i can always add some more.



I think you made a good decision and that you'll be happy with it! Keep us posted on your build and of course, if ya need help, let us know! That's what we're here for!


----------



## Ehstii (Jul 12, 2007)

dual channel.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 18, 2007)

>.> i have two pc's running vista 32 using 4 gig ram {it's actually very easy to enable}, but it slows down your ram a bit, and increases the chances of damaging it, although I don't remember exactly what kind of damage that was supposed to be...


----------

